# My Brandtii



## FishermanCanada

I have had him 4 months , this fish not stop action normally, except when he is watching tv.






maybe a mod will move this video to the correct section.


----------



## Trigga

sweet p


----------



## Dolphinswin

pics and vid section might be better....


----------



## ICEE

Dolphinswin said:


> pics and vid section might be better....


x2 but still nice P's


----------



## notoriouslyKEN

Damn, I love Brandtiis. One of the favorite species that I have owned.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

im sorry i couldnt focus when i heard that song







but nice lookin brandtis


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Very Nice


----------



## Da' Manster!

Excellent looking Brandtii!!...Very rare in the hobby!...He rocks like a NINE INCH NAILS concert!!!...


----------



## FishermanCanada

Thanks for all the support and compliments.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I'm jealous... Nice fish


----------



## FishermanCanada

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'm jealous... Nice fish


thanks

This guy is my show piece.


----------



## His Majesty

gorgeous brandtii









im liking the maoi statues too haha


----------



## FEEFA

Looking good Buzz, Solid is right!


----------



## FishermanCanada

thanks guys its also a lot easier to clean which is a super plus.


----------



## Ja'eh

I've seen this brandtii in person and I have to say that the video doesn't do much justice for this beauty. My favorite brandtii...well after mine that is.


----------



## FishermanCanada

Ja said:


> I've seen this brandtii in person and I have to say that the video doesn't do much justice for this beauty. My favorite brandtii...well after mine that is.


Thanks bud, he is my pride and joy. I bought another tank for him cause i couldn't bare to lose him. Hows your bdr?


----------



## Smoke

Now that's a rare gem! Very nice.


----------



## Ja'eh

FishermanCanada said:


> I've seen this brandtii in person and I have to say that the video doesn't do much justice for this beauty. My favorite brandtii...well after mine that is.


Thanks bud, he is my pride and joy. I bought another tank for him cause i couldn't bare to lose him. Hows your bdr?
[/quote]
The rhom is doing great...nicest looking diamond I have ever seen and but I'm still not sure whether or not if it's a blue or purple, some days the diamonds are blue and on others it's more of a purple color.


----------



## FishermanCanada

Ja said:


> I've seen this brandtii in person and I have to say that the video doesn't do much justice for this beauty. My favorite brandtii...well after mine that is.


Thanks bud, he is my pride and joy. I bought another tank for him cause i couldn't bare to lose him. Hows your bdr?
[/quote]
The rhom is doing great...nicest looking diamond I have ever seen and but I'm still not sure whether or not if it's a blue or purple, some days the diamonds are blue and on others it's more of a purple color.
[/quote]
thats great to hear, he went to a good owner. That rhom is definitely one of the best i have seen. I wonder where his collection point is.


----------



## Ja'eh

Most likely Peru but when a rhom looks this good who cares.


----------



## salvo85

very nice fish


----------



## primetime3wise

that's one nice looking p


----------



## zeefs

the colouring on that is amazing man


----------



## AmazonAddict

Your setup is awesome. It looks super easy to clean. The piranha looks nice too.


----------



## FishermanCanada

thanks for compliments everyone. He is a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Quido

Sweet brandtii! Same size as mine!


----------

